# Stud my German Shepherd



## Nemomarlyn (Jun 3, 2021)

Im looking to mate my male German Shepherd. He is a pedigree with papers. No hip problems. He has a dark face with brown and red highlights


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

with what?


----------



## Nemomarlyn (Jun 3, 2021)

I would like to breed him with German Shepherd female would like first pick of the litter. one pup for me


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Pass the popcorn, please... 🍿


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Soliciting for breeding is not allowed here.


----------

